# TournyTalk



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't stop thinkin about it! Bubbling with anticipation!

Anybody wanna talk about their strategy come Saturday morning? Y'all using live bait or artificials for this thing?

I'll tell ya my plan. Ima shove off with (hopefully) a bucket full of live bait. Drop anchor on a proven honeyhole (tho it's yet to prove a damn thing THIS year) and soak the biggest baits in the bucket while sippin on some ice cold miller lite. If they come to me, they come to me. When I get bored of that, Ima drift around aimlessly, casting money minnows, mirrodines, sluggos and such. If none of that works (or if it does early) Ima head offshore with hopes of snagging a toothy critter before the weigh-in. If it all goes as planned...happy happy happy.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Similar plan for me. Got a couple spots to work in the morning while the wind is gonna be kicking, hope to get a couple inshore species to weigh. Then gonna head offshore and try to find a king and maybe a pure luck cobia. Hope the boat traffic isn't too high


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Slow trolling extra large frozen ballyhoo.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Do the exact opposite of last year!! I launched in 4 different spots. This year I am unloading once. Gonna fish a mix of artificials and live bait. Maybe just maybe drink a cold unit or six! Good luck to everyone fishing!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> Do the exact opposite of last year!! I launched in 4 different spots. This year I am unloading once. Gonna fish a mix of artificials and live bait. Maybe just maybe drink a cold unit or six! Good luck to everyone fishing!


Well...since I didn't win a thing last year, Ima do the same thing and hope for opposite results lol. I've scouted all over and my plan A seems as good as any. Maybe this week's weather will pretty things up a bit.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

good luck you guys, i dont know if ill start doing the tourney thing any time soon, looking forward to the warmup and what the season is going to offer.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I've tried six different spots int the last four days and worked yesterday and today I'm beat and dissapointes right now but screw it I know what ima do I'm just gonna fish and of it works out good but if not ima have a good time trying. Side note I did get my first red of the year yesterday he was a whole 8 inches.lol good luck to everybody


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I launched twice last year but this year I'm going to probably launch once and work an area where I've caught fish and hopefully get lucky. I'll use artificial and maybe cast net some live. I plan to keep moving until I die of exhaustion or catch some fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

chaps said:


> . I plan to keep moving until I die of exhaustion or catch some fish.


I hope you catch some fish then!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Since I live near the eastern boundary I plan to start there and fish my way west until I get to Shoreline park. The number of launches along the way will depend on how successful the previous location was. See everyone at the weigh-in.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

No real strategy I just plan on treating it like any normal day and just fishn4fun maybe ill get lucky and have a good day or maybe ill just have to drink beer and watch everyone else weigh their fish.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

rfh21 said:


> Similar plan for me. Got a couple spots to work in the morning while the wind is gonna be kicking, hope to get a couple inshore species to weigh. Then gonna head offshore and try to find a king and maybe a pure luck cobia. Hope the boat traffic isn't too high


Well this year the tourny is on the busiest cobia fishing day of the year. At least 4 cobia tournaments this weekend and with the recent reports every idiot with a boat will be cruising close to the beach. Be careful trolling close to the beach, I almost had my lines run over several times.

As far as my strategy, I'm fishing offshore for big fish and thats all I have to say lol.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I hope you catch some fish then!




Yeah really just going to take it easy and have a good day of fishing all day. All my trips lately I'm off the water by 1000. Now since you have your new yak, why don't u make a showing and visit your house for the tax write off and come fish with the reel gimp????


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

chaps said:


> Yeah really just going to take it easy and have a good day of fishing all day. All my trips lately I'm off the water by 1000. Now since you have your new yak, why don't u make a showing and visit your house for the tax write off and come fish with the reel gimp????


I wish I could haha but with deployment on the horizon any leave has to be spent with my pregnant wife . I dont think should would apreciate it if i took leave to fish and not see her lol

If i was fishing it though id fish inshore at one location till about 10 am then offshore ...


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I've got my day planned already. Launching between 4&5 because I've got a lot of pedalling to do for my first spot. It should pay off and hope to load back up by 7 or 8 to go get my flounder. Fortunately my buddy came across a flounder hole that's loaded up already so I should be good on that! I'm just hoping that the specks and reds want to cooperate too! It sucks that I have a really busy week at school this week, I barely have time to prefish. Gut Instinct will have to pay off!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Ill fish one spot for a few hours hopefully stick a red and flounder then, off to the trout grounds! Hopefully i wont have to peddle the entire way (which is almost 11miles) before i stick a fish so the "Drink a beer technique" will be in full effect come saturday!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

i am planning on fishing for the 'pair' out of pensacola, so no real secret spots. my 'spots' are big, steel and green and red and have numbers on them. lol. but, after fishing the SKA for so many years, i'm hoping the techniques, bait and equipment might make the difference. there's a couple of the ol time guys on here who were/are regulars in the kingfish tournaments who know what i mean. and with all the cobia reports, you guys got my knees knockin for a ling. maybe i'll run a hardtail across one and fortune will smile on me. 
with that said, i am brining my inshore tackle should the weather look less than perfect for me. im a fair weather troller.

i see several of you guys with a very good game plan. you dont have to listen to my 'wisdom', but coming from a seasoned tournament angler, let me just offer up that when fishing a kayak tournament (we will fish 23 tournaments this year), we almost never re-launch. this event is unique in that it is a long fishing day, and there is a little more time for it, and since in pensacola trout and redfish may or may not be in the same area as flounder, it is not a hard and fast rule, but if you follow any kayak tournament anglers who are consistent, you will find the same thing to be true. spend your time with lures in the water. advice is free, take it at that value. 

cheers.
drew


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope to find bait. No hardtails for us yet and no cigs larger then three inches. After that its same ole same ole. May fish inshore in the AM though.

Im NOT looking forward to the 6871236523497 jack asses in cobia boats that will be out on Saturday. Maybe GCKFA can contact the cobia tournaments and give them a heads up about us.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> I hope to find bait. No hardtails for us yet and no cigs larger then three inches. After that its same ole same ole. May fish inshore in the AM though.
> 
> Im NOT looking forward to the 6871236523497 jack asses in cobia boats that will be out on Saturday. Maybe GCKFA can contact the cobia tournaments and give them a heads up about us.


Yea someone should check on that especially if the waves are gonna be up easy to not be seen inbetween sets


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are headed offshore, it would be a really good idea to have a flag mounted.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I caught cig after cig sheephead fishing and these were about 5-6". I cant fish the tourney but if I get past the breakers I will be looking for ling.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where you using a sabiki for sheepshead?!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Where you using a sabiki for sheepshead?!


I was thinking the same thing when I read that...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, and Jason, its not getting past the breakers that you need to worry about. Its the coming in part! Thats when it can get interesting. I just picked up a new PA14 and my first time in it is going to be Saturday. Should be fun.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Oh, and Jason, its not getting past the breakers that you need to worry about. Its the coming in part! Thats when it can get interesting. I just picked up a new PA14 and my first time in it is going to be Saturday. Should be fun.


Yeah I plan on a cold swim in with my pa Sat


----------



## TreyBama15 (Mar 3, 2013)

Plan on trying to bust through the breakers in my outback. But all this talk of crazy cobia fishermen has me thinking that maybe I should reconsider. Had thought about getting out there and trying the inshore thing first, but the thought of loading and unloading (by myself) that many times in a day exhausted me before i got started.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have already learned one thing about coming in on breakers. Make sure your rudder is centered! The last trip it was sporty coming in. I jumped off in 3' water and walked it in and the Mariner was turned hard left the whole time. Then I saw the rudder handle when i pulled it onto the sand.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Oh, and Jason, its not getting past the breakers that you need to worry about. Its the coming in part! Thats when it can get interesting. I just picked up a new PA14 and my first time in it is going to be Saturday. Should be fun.


 
oh no JD drank the coolaid... Ya I think I;m going to look down the beach for the better sand bar gap and head out - if it's too bad I'll swim it out... Brrr 50's in the AM! 

Offshore for me - Like Drew said you are best to have a decent hole and fish it all day then try and run and gun in a yak (where running is 4mph..) take a VHF and hail the cobe boats if they get too close... I bet Navarre parking lot will look like the rigging clinic at 0545...

As for swimming it in - pull your rudder up swing it around and hang onto the bow handle going in - SOooooo much easier... I bet it'll be about as big as this launch.... Never ever stop once you commit to heading out...


----------



## TreyBama15 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not really familiar with the Gulf Breeze area. Where is the Hooters located that the captain's meeting is being held at? Got a hit on google maps, but when i zoomed in I didn't see it, or it wasnt labeled. Somebody wanna tell me what it's close to?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hooter's - Pensacola Beach. Near Hemingway's, SurfBurger, Key Sailing, etc. Address is 400 Quietwater Beach Rd, Pensacola Beach, FL 32561


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

When you come through the toll bridge start looking left. Be on your left between .25 and .5 mile. If you go through the light you've gone to far.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

i think i would be more inclined to go offshore if i didnt have to PADDLE through that rough surf. jealous...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The Pitt said:


> i think i would be more inclined to go offshore if i didnt have to PADDLE through that rough surf. jealous...


I find paddling easier. I'm debating on taking the Prowler instead of the Outback. But I prefer king fishing hands free, so who knows


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Paddling through the rough surf is easy! Just make sure you tie down all your gear, or it will be lost.
This video could be you!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> If you are headed offshore, it would be a really good idea to have a flag mounted.



excellent advice.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> I find paddling easier. I'm debating on taking the Prowler instead of the Outback. But I prefer king fishing hands free, so who knows


Hardest thing about paddling is getting into the kayak holding the paddle, after that it's gravy. Gives you a way to keep your balance if a wave gets a little angle on you


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Try surf launching a Native Mariner with Propel Drive! Its almost impossible to drop the drive and lock it in between sets. I'd paddle it thru surf anyday.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Also make sure your bait is tied down. I lost all five pounds of squid once. Just had an empty box in the yak. Still cant figure that one out.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like you have rats in your bilge. Snuck out and ate your squid when you were launching. Better set some traps.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it washed out. Hell the entire cockpit of my yak was full of water multiple times. Then had to go swimming after my phone......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I see the difference between peddling and paddling thru surf as the difference between a stick shift and an automatic trans. The peddling (automatic) is all around easier to use, but if ya gotta muscle thru something, the paddle (stick shift) is best for the job at hand.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sry for SPAM but if this helps someone it's worth it. SOme good advice in these ..*

The first two are to get your attention, all kidding aside whitewater rescue is bitch. Make sure your hooks are secure and your gaff has a nub on the point and is strapped in tight so you aren't the first thing gaffed for the weigh-in when you roll.






http://youtu.be/hkmMc8m8Ebw

This one is a great short "How To" launch in surf.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=0LLg3Z6GHjo&NR=1

Before you go fishing in rough water, surf or moving current it is important to know how to get back in your kayak after you fall out. Ken Whiting shows us the trick to getting back in after you fall out. Sat will not be a good day to learn, you have to practice this before you go out in the kind of surf predicted for Saturday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpQe2_uPQN8

How to: i.e do not stop in the breakers Stay perpendicular to the waves





How Not To: Do none of the above...





Note that it doesn't take "monster surf" to make a bad morning...





Have fun, Use caution, Plan ahead
Stressless


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I hope the 2-4s that swell info is saying today are the same tomorrow. Just looked at the cams and looks pretty damn flat to me. Little surf but easy to manage.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

*Good luck everyone*

Just wanted to throw out some good luck for everyone competing in the tourney this Saturday. Personally I just purchased a Hobie PA 14 off of this very forum but I am not even close to ready to get into a tourney. Anyways, I will be at the weigh-in to hopefully meet some of you guys that have this sport down to a science by now. If you see a big white guy with a small Asian woman and 3 little boys, come say hi because I would love to meet a few kayak fishing buddies. With all that said, catch em up gentlemen, and ladies if any.
Joe


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

where is the weigh in.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Shoreline park GB


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

k ill be there.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Deff doable today except the stiff north wind


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Forgot the pics my bad


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Gonna be a light N breeze all night. Should make for decent launch conditions. It's gonna shift to a fairly stiff E wind throughout the day. Partly cloudy, no rain, high of 80. Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im fishing for fun tomorrow, nice to see everyone excited to get on the water, if only we could keep this kind of communication up at all times lol


----------

